
Lawyers: To Save Newspapers, Let's Destroy Pretty Much Everything Else Good - peter123
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090517/0236594905.shtml
======
johng
Does anyone else think this scene from "Other People's Money" applies to
Newspapers?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfL7STmWZ1c>

------
stanleydrew
_That would be a massive reinterpretation of copyright law, and would
effectively destroy much of what makes the internet useful._

Non-lawyer lectures lawyers about what constitutes massive reinterpretation of
a particular law. Why did I read this?

